# How Did You Liquidate Your Old Music CDs and DVDs?



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

As the topic asks, how did you go about this task? Any lessons learned? Mistakes you wouldn't repeat? Successes you would repeat?

I have about 300+ cds and 100+ dvds, all mostly modern titles from the 60s to now. They are sitting in boxes not being enjoyed...can't seem to find the time anymore.

Saw someone selling all their stuff at a yard sale for a buck a piece. That seemed harsh & painful. But the wife is getting ideas! LOL!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

ebay (if you have the time) or a used store are the only options to my knowledge.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I gave away my 1000 or so vinyl collection to make space first to friends, then to family in the 80's. I hate myself for that now. I recorded the best of what I had when I seperated from my wife at the time but had to record over all my original live concert cassettes (early Brian Adams, Sex Pistols, Ramones, Ziggy Marley, Cyndi Lauper, Deb Harry, James Cotton, Tower Of Power, Sonny Terry and Brownie McGee, Molly Hatchet, Lena Lovich, Culture Club, The Police, Paul Butterfield, etc., etc., etc. concerts from the CFOX Live broadcasts and live gigs I mixed or worked on way back when). I hate myself for that now. It just didn't seem relevent at the time. It was just a job.

Be careful of doing anything you might regret.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

I still have 300+ LPs.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

bluzfish said:


> Be careful of doing anything you might regret.


+1 - I had a friend who gave me her entire collection of vinyl records. An excellent collection of 200+ albums with very little overlap with my own collection. About a year and a half later she decided she wanted them all back...

Sounds like your collection would fit in a Rubbermaid bin (or two) - pack it up and put it in the attic and wait a bit.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

bluzfish said:


> I gave away my 1000 or so vinyl collection to make space first to friends, then to family in the 80's. I hate myself for that now. I recorded the best of what I had when I seperated from my wife at the time but had to record over all my original live concert cassettes (early Brian Adams, Sex Pistols, Ramones, Ziggy Marley, Cyndi Lauper, Deb Harry, James Cotton, Tower Of Power, Sonny Terry and Brownie McGee, Molly Hatchet, Lena Lovich, Culture Club, The Police, Paul Butterfield, etc., etc., etc. concerts from the CFOX Live broadcasts and live gigs I mixed or worked on way back when). I hate myself for that now. It just didn't seem relevent at the time. It was just a job.
> 
> Be careful of doing anything you might regret.


Oh yeah. Still stupid. A year ago I threw away all my cassettes because I knew they only had a shelf life of 20 or so years and I didn't want to ruin any players I would try them on and I had no space for them anyways. I had a hundred or so CD's that I threw away too. Stupid is as stupid does. Fortunately I have over 500 gigs of music on my hard drive. I guess I'm not a complete idiot. Of couse that is still up for grabs as a matter of opinion...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'm sorta in the same boat, have somewhere around 200 LP's, 100 cassettes, and way too many CD's and they're not going to survive a move we're probably going to make this summer. Some good stuff, almost everything Hendrix you could ever find on vinyl including some nice bootlegs. Man, I do not think I want to go thru a selection of kiji-ites trolling thru my house. What to do, what to do.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

It's OK. Keep what you got. The CD "remixes" ususally sound absolutely awful anyway. I had many very disappointing versions that sounded nothing like the originals. Some that I could not even listen to without extreme revulsion. The original LPs and cassettes are another story. Try listening to Jimi on vinyl through a tube stereo and old JBLs. It really changes your life like it was meant to do.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Strange, my collection of vinyl...33 1/3, 45 and 78....is growing, along with some cassettes. Not a lot of CD's tho. And like bluzfish says, the originals sound the best through an old tube player.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Good for you. You can actually listen to the real thing the way it was meant to be heard. The way the artist heard it in the studio and decided that it was the way they wanted it to be heard. Not the way some nobody studio hack decided to bastardize it.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

kkjq I had kids. My collections of everything have been not only liquidated, but annihilated


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

cwittler said:


> As the topic asks, how did you go about this task? Any lessons learned? Mistakes you wouldn't repeat? Successes you would repeat?
> 
> I have about 300+ cds and 100+ dvds, all mostly modern titles from the 60s to now. They are sitting in boxes not being enjoyed...can't seem to find the time anymore.
> 
> Saw someone selling all their stuff at a yard sale for a buck a piece. That seemed harsh & painful. But the wife is getting ideas! LOL!



I didn't.

I keep CDs and DVDs stored away in case I ever lose the data.


----------



## middleagedfart (May 9, 2012)

I ripped all my cd's and lps (in FLAC) and stored them on a couple drives (one mirror of the other to preserve a good archive). My vinyl stays in house, whilst my cd's stay in a couple rubbermaid bins in the garage..


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've got piles of 33's, 45's, 78's, 8-tracks, and cassettes, and keep meaning to convert them. The obstacle seems to be finding a spot to plunk a turntable down to plug into the USB converter for the computer. I should probably try and purloin my wife's netbook (i.e., take it from my son, who uses it most). There's an awful lot of vinyl that needs listening to. I was reminded of this recently when a shelving unit I had made for all that vinyl collapsed and sent albums all over the place in the furnace room. While picking everything up and putting it on newer better shelves, I kept thinking "Ohhhhhhhh THAT album. Man, that was great."

We haven't had a stereo set up for over a decade, so it's been a long time since I've listened to any of it.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

With that whole moved-to-Vancouver thing we had going on a few months ago I had to deal with this one. I have a a huge dresser full of CDs that, I'll admit, don't get played much any more. If I want something I'll pull it out, rip it, and then back it goes.

It's not worth the effort to sell a collection that big IMO. I could break it up piecemeal. Sell a bit online. Sell a bit to the local used CD store. But really, that'd that a long time and I wouldn't net much in the end. Ultimately I'd be left with the crap discs in the collection and then I'd just be throwing stuff out.

Instead I decided to just cut down on the space they occupy. I'm still doing this even though we're not doing the Vancouver thing this year. I'll get back a very nice chunk of my below-the-stairs lair by getting rid of the dresser.

I looked at CD binders but I really don't like them. They're hard to re-arrange and they can really scuff up the discs if you're not careful with them. I like being able to flip through my collection and (although it's rare now) add things in, in the order I like to keep things, without having to move stuff around.

So instead I'm going with DiscSox. They're soft like sleeves, but it's one "case" per disc (they'll even hold double discs). It'll take the CD case artwork as well and the booklet. Perfect. And it'll gets organized in to a hard case that'll be portable enough, but not take up more room than a small amp. Perfect. And it'll handle media with larger cases too like video games and DVDs and Blu-Ray discs. Perfect.

So I'm moving stuff over now, a little every month.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I "used to have" a collection of "78's". It wasn't a big collection and most of it was pretty stale run of the mill stuff (Dvorak on 10 albums for instance).

However, one album was a real nice piece of gold. It was George Burns on stage with Gracie before they did the TV show. It was a long play of laughing from one end to the other. I dropped it :C and a huge piece flew out of it. It is long gone now, and NOW that I have the tech to transfer it to digital I don't have more than the memory that it was funny and made me laugh tears. Burns and Allen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and the New York show I have not seen as a digital download :C


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

iaresee said:


> With that whole moved-to-Vancouver thing we had going on a few months ago I had to deal with this one. I have a a huge dresser full of CDs that, I'll admit, don't get played much any more. If I want something I'll pull it out, rip it, and then back it goes.
> 
> It's not worth the effort to sell a collection that big IMO. I could break it up piecemeal. Sell a bit online. Sell a bit to the local used CD store. But really, that'd that a long time and I wouldn't net much in the end. Ultimately I'd be left with the crap discs in the collection and then I'd just be throwing stuff out.
> 
> ...


I moved hundreds of pounds of textbooks across the country several times. And hundreds of pounds of albums. neither of which has a lighter-weight option for transport. Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

mhammer said:


> I moved hundreds of pounds of textbooks across the country several times. And hundreds of pounds of albums. neither of which has a lighter-weight option for transport. Consider yourself lucky.


You should see the books we liquidated! Krista has a massive book collection and it's been halved, easily, in the past few months. Most of it passed straight to Value Village...

After dragging those around Toronto and then from Toronto to Ottawa and then across Kanata...never again!


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

By mistake. NEVER shoulda!!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I still have most of my vinyl, most of my cassettes, most of my cds. I think I yardsaled a few cds one time but not a significant number and people 'borrowed' some of each I am sure.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I pretty much have the same issue of getting rid of stuff. I already have about 600 lps and about 500 CDs sitting in my basement studio and recently got this 1,000+ albums from my aunt who passed away. 80% of these albums are from the 50s, 60s and 70s, most of which are music I don't listen to. I just took it all coz my uncle gave it all away. I've began sifting through it and I honestly think I'll probably only be interested in keeping about 100 of these records. So I am in a quandary as to how to get rid of the rest of them.


View attachment 950


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That's what yard sales were invented for, my friend.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I still buy CD's that I like. How sick is that?


----------



## p_wats (Nov 11, 2009)

I took a bunch to my local independent music store and traded for store credit (to put towards the growing vintage vinyl section) and then gave the rest away to friends/neighbours. We only listen to digital or vinyl these days, so CDs were the middle man.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Chito said:


> View attachment 950


WOW!! That's about what - 700 pounds of vinyl?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

mhammer said:


> That's what yard sales were invented for, my friend.



It's time to take up skeet shooting :woot:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i left all my vinyl with my first wife.
i left all my cassettes with my second wife.
ive got a big box of cds- when im done ripping them to hard drive im just gonna pick a random female and drop the box off on her doorstep.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

wow, I simply threw my vinyl out. I was living in Niagara Falls at the time and there were no shops or charities that wanted to touch them. So, off to landfill they went. I did purchase most of what I really cared about on CD. Then really I did have kids and trying to keep anything decent after that was a pita. I really did live through the "PB&J in the VCR" bit. I have my music as digital files now. MUCH safer and as far as "sound quality" goes, I am hearing impaired and I grew up on wood box radios and even with hearing loss these sound better than what I grew up listening to on the radio.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Now that is funny.....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The DVD's I would keep but the CD's I would put on a large storage disc and then take them to a store or sell them at a garage sale.


----------



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

OR...buy a Corvette with a big honkin' stereo and take the inner teenager in me cruising the back roads...of course, that teenager is a broke ass lout who can't afford a rusty Pinto. DOH!


----------

